# dvd burning problem



## messiahnet (Aug 10, 2004)

I burned a DVD project in Adobe Encore.  The burn dialog box said that the dvd would be compadible with set-top players and dvd-roms.  The disc won't work in PowerDVD, but works in other free dvd playing programs.  In PowerDVD when I press play, the screen resizes as if it were going to play the DVD, it flashes black, and then stops.  This wouldn't be a problem accept for this---->  I've submitted numerous copies of this disc to DiscMakers.  It's a movie that my company made.  They seem to like to test it out on PowerDVD.  They keep telling me that it works just fine on their standard DVD players, but it fails when put in their DVD-ROMs.  What's the deal?  Any help would be nice.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 10, 2004)

- Try WinDVD ... thats the "other" DVD playing program, see how that goes. This allows you to determine if it's a computer/disc thing or it's a PowerDVD thing
- Does PowerDVD read the disc as being there (i.e., click that button thingy and does the Disc show up?)
- What drive do you have? How fast did you burn it?


----------



## messiahnet (Aug 10, 2004)

*yes*

The DVD "shows up" in PowerDVD.  It just jacks up when you try to play it.  The point is, it works on other programs.  It must be a PowerDVD problem.  That sucks.  I'm not on the PC with the DVD Burner on it right now.  Although it's not a very nice one.  Not name brand or anything.  This, I've been told could be the problem, so I burned a copy on an NEC burner.  We haven't sent it in yet, but we're hoping it works.  All DVD's are burned at 1x all of the time.  Anything else???


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

Any luck if you burn using something other then Encore?


----------



## flip218 (Aug 14, 2004)

Do you have the full version of PowerDVD?  You may be missing a plug in.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 15, 2004)

They have plugins?


----------



## raven98030 (Aug 18, 2004)

*burning with DVD*

I have ASUS DRW-0402P/D (DVD±R/RW Drive)  and Nero 6.The DVD burner can burn DVD-R But I have not been able to burn a movie,back up my hard drive.Before I hit the  botton I get a message about "VOB,IFO,BUP FILES" and it says it burned but when I check nothing burned dvd is still empty


----------



## Praetor (Aug 21, 2004)

> Before I hit the botton I get a message about "VOB,IFO,BUP FILES" and it says it burned but when I check nothing burned dvd is still empty


So whats this error message?


----------

